# PC aufrüsten?



## Balluardo (5. November 2011)

Ich habe einen etwa 4 Jahre alten Rechner, mit dem ich soweit zufrieden bin. 
Spiele eigentlich nur etwas WoW, das klappt super und sonst wird daran gearbeitet. 
Jetzt überlege ich im Dezember mal SWTOR anzutesten. In diesem Zuge stellt sich die Frage, ob ich meinen Rechner dafür passend aufrüsten sollte.

*Bisherige Austattung:*

Grafikkarte; ATI Radeon 4800 Serie mit 512 MB
Prozessor: 2 X Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB

Bin mir nicht ganz klar darüber welche Anforderungen SWTOR an den Rechner gestellt werden. Muss man was tun?


----------



## Littlecool (5. November 2011)

1. 2 mal eine Core 2 Duo oder 2. einen Core 2 Duo mit 2 Kernen? (Nr.2 ist wahrscheinlicher)


Sonst würde ich einfach sagen, wenn du mit deinem Rechner soweit zufrieden bist, die Grafikkarte auszuwechseln z.B. GTX 560 Ti oder HD 6950.

Würde im Idealfall warten bis Ivy Bridge kommt und dann neues Mobo, RAM, CPU und ggf. Netzteil holen. SSD währ dann auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Balluardo (6. November 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> 1. 2 mal eine Core 2 Duo oder 2. einen Core 2 Duo mit 2 Kernen? (Nr.2 ist wahrscheinlicher)
> 
> 
> Sonst würde ich einfach sagen, wenn du mit deinem Rechner soweit zufrieden bist, die Grafikkarte auszuwechseln z.B. GTX 560 Ti oder HD 6950.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp! Habe jetzt mal geschaut, bei Amazon kostet die Karte etwa 220 €.


----------



## cellesfb (6. November 2011)

Also deine CPU schaft das Spiel sicherlich ( hab ich auch noch bei mir und schafft alles zurzeit )
der einzigste Knackpunkt an deinem System ist schlicht und ergreifend die Uralt Graka...


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2011)

Kürzlich war hier einer, der behauptet hat, er könne in der Beta problemlos mit einer Geforce 8600 GT spielen. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann könnte man mit einer 4850/4870 erstrecht ohne Probleme spielen.
Ich würde erstmal das Spiel abwarten, wenn es wirklich nur um Star Wars geht. Ne neue Grafikkarte ist gleich bestellt.


----------



## Jelais99 (6. November 2011)

Sehe ich auch so....
Eine Grafikkarte ist schnell bestellt. Daher würde ich auch erst den Release abwarten.


----------



## mristau (6. November 2011)

Kann man nur unterschreiben, zumal oft eine einzelne Grafikkarte dann doch nicht reicht.
Erstmal das Spiel testen und dann aufrüsten gegebenenfalls.
Da mit SW-ToR ein MMO gewünscht ist, wird dort auch die CPU entsprechend stark gefordert, also ich würde wenn es soweit ist und nicht allzu gut laufen sollte.
Ein Aufrüstkit mit MotherBoard, CPU, RAM und ne Grafikkarte holen, evtl Netzteil, je nachdem was schon verbaut ist. Sollte es alles zusammen für ca. 400€ und beliebig aufwärts geben.

Zumal SW-ToR sowieso kurz vor Weihnachten rauskommt und man da in der Regel sowieso meist mehr Geld zur Verfügung hat, sei es Weihnachtsgeld oder von Geschenken


----------



## OldboyX (7. November 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, wass man bei Bioware mit SWTOR die üblichen Anfängerfehler machen wird, schließlich hatte man genügend Zeit sich den MMO Markt lange anzuschauen und mit Mythic hat man Leute an Board, die selbst damit schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht haben (unter anderem auch, dass die Performance einem MMO das Genick brechen kann, wenn sie nicht 100% reibungslos ist).

Von daher glaube ich kaum, dass SWTOR auf einer 4800er ATI Grafikkarte nicht vernünftig laufen wird. Schließlich macht diese Reihe (4850 - 4890 + 5770 und 6770 was im Prinzip alles in ungefähr derselben Performanceliga spielt) noch gut mehr als 10% aus wenn man den Steam-Survey nimmt. Kalkuliert man dazu, dass Grafikkarten von Nvidia mit ähnlicher Performance dazukommen und ist man schnell bei über 20%. Ein MMO zu entwickeln, dass auf dieser Hardware nicht gut läuft wäre schon mehr als dumm.

Ich wette, SWTOR wird bei dir sehr gut laufen. Vielleicht kannst du nicht alles auf ULTRA und mit 8x AA spielen, aber muss man das wirklich?


----------



## Styr74 (7. November 2011)

SWTOR profitiert sehr von einem Quadcore, aber deine CPU sollte trotzdem ausreichen.
Was die Graka angeht. Ich würde mir nicht unbedingt eine Karte für 200 Euro in deinen Rechner stecken.
Irgendwann reglimentiert die CPU dann auch. Hast Du dir mal überlegt eine gebrauchte Karte bei Ebay zu kaufen?
Ich habe mir für meinen alten Desktop der deinem ähnlich ist (ist nur nen AMD System) eine gebrauchte GTX 275 für 50,- Euro zzgl. Versand
gekauft. 
Mit der oben genannten 8600er wird man bei mittleren bis niedrigen Details liegen bei SWTOR.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. November 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> SWTOR profitiert sehr von einem Quadcore, aber deine CPU sollte trotzdem ausreichen.
> Was die Graka angeht. Ich würde mir nicht unbedingt eine Karte für 200 Euro in deinen Rechner stecken.
> Irgendwann reglimentiert die CPU dann auch. Hast Du dir mal überlegt eine gebrauchte Karte bei Ebay zu kaufen?
> Ich habe mir für meinen alten Desktop der deinem ähnlich ist (ist nur nen AMD System) eine gebrauchte GTX 275 für 50,- Euro zzgl. Versand
> ...



gebaruchte Karte bei ebay würd ich lassen, dann lieber ne neue hd6850, da hast du wenigstens keine alte Technik und mehr als genug Leistung. Außerdem soltle die nicht merklich mehr Strom verbrauchen als deine jetztige Karte, ist ja auch immer eine Sache des Netzteils.


----------



## Styr74 (8. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> gebaruchte Karte bei ebay würd ich lassen, dann lieber ne neue hd6850, da hast du wenigstens keine alte Technik und mehr als genug Leistung. Außerdem soltle die nicht merklich mehr Strom verbrauchen als deine jetztige Karte, ist ja auch immer eine Sache des Netzteils.



Guck mal hier: http://www.grafikkarten-rangliste.net/ eine GTX 275 ist nicht weit von einer HD 6850 entfernt.
Mehr packt die CPU eh nicht, gerade bei SWTOR. Ausserdem habe ich gehört (habe aber auch keine Beweise dafür) das die neuen Radeon 6XXX er Karten bei PCI E 1.0 Slots Probleme machen, obwohl die ja eigentlich abwärtskompatibel seien sollten. Kommt drauf an was der TE fürn Board drinne hat.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. November 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: http://www.grafikkarten-rangliste.net/ eine GTX 275 ist nicht weit von einer HD 6850 entfernt.
> Mehr packt die CPU eh nicht, gerade bei SWTOR. Ausserdem habe ich gehört (habe aber auch keine Beweise dafür) das die neuen Radeon 6XXX er Karten bei PCI E 1.0 Slots Probleme machen, obwohl die ja eigentlich abwärtskompatibel seien sollten. Kommt drauf an was der TE fürn Board drinne hat.



Das habe ich noch nie gehört, gibts dafür auch Beweise?

Wer kauft sich bitte eine 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarte? Die GTX275 frisst fast doppelt soviel Strom wie eine HD6850 und das ist warscheinlich zuviel für sein Netzteil. Außerdem kann sie weder DirectX11, noch ist sie in einem modernen Fertigungsverfahren hergestellt. (55mm vs 40mm). Die GTX275 ist ja nichtmal viel neuer als seine HD4850/70/90, wenn es sich um das 90er Modell handelt, wäre seine Grafikkarte sogar besser als eine GTX 275. Deshalb gib hier bitte keine solch schlechten Tipps.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2011)

Naja - aber eine 6850 gibts nicht für 50 Euro. Für jemanden, der nur Rollenspiele zockt, könnte ne gebrauchte GTX260 schon ne Alternative sein. Die geht teilweise schon für 30 Schleifen weg und reicht aktuell für
alle Rollenspiele locker.


----------



## Styr74 (9. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nie gehört, gibts dafür auch Beweise?
> 
> Wer kauft sich bitte eine 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarte? Die GTX275 frisst fast doppelt soviel Strom wie eine HD6850 und das ist warscheinlich zuviel für sein Netzteil. Außerdem kann sie weder DirectX11, noch ist sie in einem modernen Fertigungsverfahren hergestellt. (55mm vs 40mm). Die GTX275 ist ja nichtmal viel neuer als seine HD4850/70/90, wenn es sich um das 90er Modell handelt, wäre seine Grafikkarte sogar besser als eine GTX 275. Deshalb gib hier bitte keine solch schlechten Tipps.



Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, habe ich keine Beweise dafür. Ich habe nur mal 2 Leute in einem Forum gelesen die es dort geschrieben haben, und das Problem dort selber hatten. Wie gesagt ich habe es ja selber nur vermutet und auch so geschrieben......
Natürlich kann er eine HD 6850 nehmen, was die Stromaufnahme angeht hast Du recht. Da über sein NT nichts geschrieben wurde ist es spekulativ. Da der TE eine Aufrüstung bezüglich SWTOR haben wollte, muss er selber entscheiden ob er 200 Euronen ausgeben will oder 50, mit dem -wahrscheinlich gleichen- Ergebnis. DX11 halte ich für vernachlässigenswert, gerade im Bezug auf SWTOR.
Ob mein Tip gut oder schlecht war soll jeder selber entscheiden. Ich habe für meinen Rechner eine alte GTX 275 gekauft, weil ich es bescheuert finde eine neue Karte zu kaufen die vom Rest des Systems gebremst wird. Aber das soll jeder selber entscheiden. 
Ausserdem gehe ich nicht davon aus das er eine 4890 oder 70 hat, die gibt es imho nur mit 1 Gig Video Ram und der TE hat 512 MB angegeben. Also wird er eine 4850 mit 512 MB haben. Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied zur GTX 275 .


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. November 2011)

HD 6850 ~ 120,-

HD 4870, 512MB

*.*


----------



## mristau (9. November 2011)

Also ich würde wenn überhaupt update dann eine aktuelle Karte kaufen, nicht eine die gleich alt ist wie die benutzte. Eine GTX260 würde ihm zwar sicher reichen, kostet neu aber immer noch ca. 125€ da kann man dann noch 25€ drauf legen für ne GTX560 die dort anfangen.
Gebrauchte Karten würde ich eh net empfehlen, man weiß nie, wie die benutzt wurde


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2011)

Naja, neu kauft auch keine Sau eine GTX260. Die ist ja quasi nicht mehr verfügbar. Wer sich da für 100 Euro und mehr einen Restbestand aus einem Lager holt, ist selbst schuld.
Wenn, dann kauf ich eine GTX260 gebraucht bei Ebay und sonst nirgends. Und da auch nur, wenn sie für 30-40 Euro hergeht. Für jemanden, der nur Star Wars zocken möchte, würde das locker reichen.
Das Spiel wird vermutlich eh nie etwas wie DX11 unterstützen. Für was auch bei der Grafik.

Wenn er natürlich auch andere neue Spiele zocken möchte, dann würde ich etwas wie eine ATI6870 oder GTX560TI kaufen.


----------



## OldboyX (9. November 2011)

Er müsste klären, ob er eine 4850 hat oer eine 4870. Im zweiten Falle ist der Performance-Unterschied doch so gering, das wäre mir nicht wert den Rechner aufzuschrauben


----------



## Balluardo (10. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Er müsste klären, ob er eine 4850 hat oer eine 4870. Im zweiten Falle ist der Performance-Unterschied doch so gering, das wäre mir nicht wert den Rechner aufzuschrauben



Ein gute Frage 
In der Systemsteuerung taucht lediglich der Eintrag: _"ATI Radeon 4800 Series"_ auf. 

Wie gewagt, ich würde gerne SWTOR auf optimaler Performance spielen. Ansonsten läuft schon aus Zeitgründen kein Game auf dem Rechner _(abgesehen von etwas WoW)_. Daher würde ich wahrscheinlich im Zweifel auch eher 50 € an der neuen Grafikkarte sparen. Ausreizen würde ich sie ja nicht.


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

optimale Performance würde aber nach sich ziehen, dass du deinen PC komplett aufrüstest, aktuelle 4kern CPU, evtl. 8GB RAM und eine GTX560/AMD HD6950 die Richtung, damit eingehend dürfte ein neues Motherboard und Netzteil nötig sein.

Ich hab im Moment mit meinem Core2Quad Q9505 @2,83GHz, 6GB RAM und ner GTX260 keine Probleme in irgendeinem Spiel das ich spiele
BF3 läuft auf Mittel gut mit 30-40fps
WoW auf Gut-Sehr Gut mit 60fps
Spiele auf 1920x1080 wegen dem Monitor

In größeren Kampfsituationen gehen die FPS sicher mal runter, aber mir reicht es gut aus, um den Spielspaß zu haben.

Also ich würde bei mir wenn ich aufrüste, direkt alles aufrüsten, nur eine Grafikkarte alleine lohnt sich meines Erachtens nicht, außer die Grafikkarte geht kaputt und man braucht ne neue, da kann man dann direkt auf aktuelle aufrüsten.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2011)

Optimale Performance sagt halt auch wieder nichts aus.

Willst du, dass mit den maximalen Grafikeinstellungen + 8x AA und 16x AF immer noch konstant über 60 fps dargestellt werden, oder willst du, dass du bei mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen ohne viel AA und AF auf jeden Fall flüssig spielen kannst.

Zweiteres geht mit deinem Rechner sicherlich, ersteres wohl eher nicht.

PS: Lad dir mal GPU-Z herunter (bei Techpowerup). Da kannst du auf jeden Fall auslesen, was für eine Grafikkarte du genau hast.


----------



## Balluardo (10. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> optimale Performance würde aber nach sich ziehen, dass du deinen PC komplett aufrüstest, aktuelle 4kern CPU, evtl. 8GB RAM und eine GTX560/AMD HD6950 die Richtung, damit eingehend dürfte ein neues Motherboard und Netzteil nötig sein.



Also WoW spiele ich mit dem Rechner auf optimaler Grafikstufe, da ist die Frage ob man für SWTOR wirklich einen 4kern CPU und 8 GB RAM benötigt?


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

SW-ToR braucht schon sicher mehr Ressourcen als WoW, 4Kern wird da sicher einiges bringen, 4GB Ram sollten reichen, aber bei nem Update des Boards dürfte eh neuer Ram nötig werden. WoW hat nur eine rudimentäre MultiCore Unterstützung, demgegenüber wird SW-ToR sicher mehr  brauchen. Vor allem die multicore Unterstützung ist erheblich besser, das Spiel ist von Beginn auf mehrere Threads ausgelegt und läuft besser je mehr CPU-Kerne man hat.

Kommt aber natürlich an, was du mit optimaler Grafikstufe meinst, Ultra läuft auf deinem Rechner sicher nicht mit 60fps und DX11 was die Effekte nochmal verbessert auch nicht.
Wobei WoW da aber auch kein guter Maßstab ist, da WoW sehr geringe Anforderungen hat.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2011)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Also WoW spiele ich mit dem Rechner auf optimaler Grafikstufe, da ist die Frage ob man für SWTOR wirklich einen 4kern CPU und 8 GB RAM benötigt?



Auch hier wieder. Bitte schau mal nach was optimal heißt. Man hat wieder keinerlei Ahnung auf welcher Grafikstufe du WoW nun spielst. Meinst du alles auf "Ultra" und Multisampling 8x oder was meinst du? Optimal heißt immer, das "beste unter gewissen Umständen" und das könnte auch bedeuten, dass für dich "Mittel" "optimal" ist, weil dann alles flüssig läuft, oder weil das die für dich angenehmste Einstellung ist.

PS: 4 kern CPU und 8 GB RAM brauchst du ganz sicherlich nicht. Nur etwa 10% der Spieler haben eine 4Kern CPU, es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn ein MMO so zu programmieren, dass man eine 4Kern CPU "braucht". Und Windows 32 Bit Applikationen können nur maximal 2 GB RAM nutzen (die Thematik ist etwas komplexer, aber unterm Strich kommt das dabei raus). 8 GB RAM bringt dir gar nichts, wenn du nicht Multiboxen willst oder neben SWTOR noch 100 andere Sachen aufmachen willst.


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Betriebssystem: Windows XP/Vista/7
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64×2 (Dual-Core 4000+) oder besser/ Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor mit 2.0 GHZ oder besser
Arbeitsspeicher: 1,5 GB RAM oder besser unter Windows XP/ 2 GB RAM oder besser unter Windows Vista oder Windows 7/ Systeme mit Onboard Grafik-Chip 2 GB RAM empfohlen
Laufwerk: 8x DVD-ROM oder besser
Grafikkarte: ATI XT800 oder besser/NVIDIA 7800 oder besser/INTEL 4100 oder besser; 256 MB VRAM und Shader 3.0 Unterstützung oder besser

Das sind die Minimalen Anforderungen für SW-ToR also es wird sicher so schon laufen, aber auch genauso sicher nicht mit den höchsten Einstellungen
Und bevor du nur die Grafikkarte upgradest, lohnt es eher, direkt komplett aufzurüsten, das kostet ca. 400&#8364; hat mein Bruder kürzlich für den PC seiner Frau ausgegeben.

@Oldboy Es haben aktuell bei Steam ca. 30% der Spieler einen 4kern PC, ich denke das dürfte auch gut repräsentativ für alle Spieler sein

Ich hab jedenfalls von meinem E6750 => Q9505 deutlich die Verbesserung gemerkt, sowohl bei WoW als auch in anderen Spielen
Es heisst ja nicht, dass Spiele eine 4kern CPU "brauchen", sondern, dass sie von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren, WoW tut dies nur mäßig, aber SW-ToR einiges besser


Was den RAM angeht, rechnet man bei Windows 7 schon mit 1GB fürs System, mit dem passenden LAA (Large Address Aware) _Flag_ können 32Bit Spiele durchaus bis zu 4GB adressieren, was bei WoW schon seit 4.1 standardmäßig gesetzt ist in nem 64Bit System


----------



## Balluardo (10. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder. Bitte schau mal nach was optimal heißt. Man hat wieder keinerlei Ahnung auf welcher Grafikstufe du WoW nun spielst. Meinst du alles auf "Ultra" und Multisampling 8x oder was meinst du?



Ich spiele mit dem dargestellten System WoW mit Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra und Multispampling 8x.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. November 2011)

Wie schon vorgeschlagen: Lad dir GPU-Z herutner um zu schauen ob du jetzte eine HD 4850 oder HD 4870 verbaut hast.

Mein Link.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Oldboy Es haben aktuell bei Steam ca. 30% der Spieler einen 4kern PC, ich denke das dürfte auch gut repräsentativ für alle Spieler sein



Beziehe mich auf Zahlen die Blizzard benutzt hat als kürzlich Aussagen bezüglich SC2 und 2+ Core Unterstützung getätigt wurden. Steam ist zwar auch gut, aber schon eine sehr bestimmte "Ecke". Gerade bei MMOs sind auch sehr viele Spieler dabei, die sonst keinerlei Games zocken und höchstwahrscheinlich kein Steam installiert haben.

Im Übrigen sind 30% immer noch nur mäßig viel.



> Ich hab jedenfalls von meinem E6750 => Q9505 deutlich die Verbesserung gemerkt, sowohl bei WoW als auch in anderen Spielen
> Es heisst ja nicht, dass Spiele eine 4kern CPU "brauchen", sondern, dass sie von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren, WoW tut dies nur mäßig, aber SW-ToR einiges besser



Einerseits gebe ich nicht viel auf deine "gefühlte" Verbesserung. Das müsstest du schon wirklich mit Benchmarks überprüfen, da sonst allerlei psychologische Effekte eine vernünftige Aussage umöglich machen. Zudem kommt dazu, dass du nicht nur von Dualcore auf Quadcore umgestiegen bist, sondern gleichzeitig auf eine bessere Architektur und einen stärkeren Prozessor, der
a) höher getaktet ist
und
b) pro Takt auch noch mehr Leistung bringt.

Im Übrigen stelle ich auch genau deshalb ständig diese Fragen, weil der TE sich hartnäckig weigert, klar auszusprechen was er genau will. Wenn er maximale Einstellungen und 8x AA bei SWTOR haben will und das bei ABSOLUT FLÜSSIG (i.e. niemals unter 60 FPS als Richtwert) dann wird er natürlich ganz definitiv aufrüsten müssen.



> Was den RAM angeht, rechnet man bei Windows 7 schon mit 1GB fürs System, mit dem passenden LAA (Large Address Aware) _Flag_ können 32Bit Spiele durchaus bis zu 4GB adressieren, was bei WoW schon seit 4.1 standardmäßig gesetzt ist in nem 64Bit System



Ist alles Placebo. Auch wenn das Spiel das theoretisch kann, hast du dadurch keinerlei Performancegewinn, denn dann würden ja jene Leute die auf 32bit spielen entsprechende Nachteile erleben und es wird eben nicht für variable RAM-Kapazitäten programmiert. Wenn es eine 64bit Version des Spiels geben würde, wäre das eine andere Sache.

Wie schon gesagt, da gibts einiges an Detailwissen das man noch beisteuern könnte, aber unterm Strich wird ihm 8 GB RAM vs 4 GB RAM in SWTOR genau GAR KEINEN Performancevorteil bringen. Mit Benchmarks lasse ich mich gern eines Besseren belehren.

PS: Gerade bei WoW dient der LAA Flag genau einer Sache - ich sage nur Memory Leak...


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Ich habe durch nur CPU Upgrade standhafte 60fps mit vsync in WoW, bei gleichen Einstellungen, vorher kam ich auf ca. 30-40fps
Die Taktfrequenz ist nur leicht gestiegen von 2,67GHz auf 2,83GHz. Ist vielleicht etwas neuere Technik, aber der restliche PC ist exakt gleich geblieben, 3DMark dürfte ich keinen mehr vom alten System haben


Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass SW-ToR mit einem 4kern erheblich besser läuft, als mit einem 2kern, immerhin ist schon als Mindest CPU ein Zweikern genannt.
Bei 4GB => 8GB mag es sein, dass es nicht allzuviel mehr bringt, aber ich hatte auch geschrieben, direkt komplett zu upgraden und der mehrpreis von 4GB=>8GB ist vernachlässigbar und für die Zukunft sicher nicht falsch.


Die genauen Optimalen Hardware-Voraussetzungen für SW-ToR sind eben noch nicht bekannt und somit bleibe ich sowieso dabei, erst testen mit dem aktuellen System, danach wenn nötig komplett updaten. Gerade in MMOs ist die CPU oft wichtiger, als eine Grafikkarte, daher sollte er wenn es nötig ist, direkt alles aufrüsten.
Mein Vorschlag dafür war 4kern CPU, 8GB RAM für die Zukunft sicher nicht falsch, GTX560/HD6950 und gegebenenfalls ein neues Netzteil.
Das steht aber auch so etwa in allen Neuer PC/Konfigurations Threads so, ich habe nicht den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass dies nötig ist, oder das gerade 8GB Ram eine Verbesserung bringen.

Ich spiele mit meinem System prima Battlefield 3, dort war meine Voraussetzung für mich, dass ich es mit besserer Grafik als BFBC2 und 30-40fps gut spielen kann und das läuft


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Ich habe durch nur CPU Upgrade standhafte 60fps mit vsync in WoW, bei gleichen Einstellungen, vorher kam ich auf ca. 30-40fps
> Die Taktfrequenz ist nur leicht gestiegen von 2,67GHz auf 2,83GHz. Ist vielleicht etwas neuere Technik, aber der restliche PC ist exakt gleich geblieben, 3DMark dürfte ich keinen mehr vom alten System haben



Es liegt halt gerade bei WoW eher nicht an den zusätzlichen Kernen.

Schau dir mal einfach diese Benchmarks an: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,802194/Systemanforderungen-WoW-Cataclysm-Welche-CPU-reicht-fuer-die-Onlinewelt-von-World-of-Warcraft/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/

Ein E6600 und ein Q6600 sind CPUs derselben Generation mit identischem Takt, ersterer ist Dual, zweiterer Quad. Die Benchmarks sind aus Cataclysm und der Unterschied ist gerade mal 1 FPS.
Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Phenom II (ob x4 oder x2 oder x6) ebenso absolut minimal.

Ob SWTOR besser mit Quadcores skalieren wird, das wird sich zeigen. Ich habe erstmal Zweifel.




> Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass SW-ToR mit einem 4kern erheblich besser läuft, als mit einem 2kern, immerhin ist schon als Mindest CPU ein Zweikern genannt.
> Bei 4GB => 8GB mag es sein, dass es nicht allzuviel mehr bringt, aber ich hatte auch geschrieben, direkt komplett zu upgraden und der mehrpreis von 4GB=>8GB ist vernachlässigbar und für die Zukunft sicher nicht falsch.



Von erheblich besser kann bei WoW zb keine Rede sein, bei SWTOR muss man wie du schon sagst Benchmarks abwarten. Wenn er aber sowieso aufrüstet, würde ich natürlich ebenso zu 8 GB RAM raten (besonders bei den aktuellen Preisen).



> Die genauen Optimalen Hardware-Voraussetzungen für SW-ToR sind eben noch nicht bekannt und somit bleibe ich sowieso dabei, erst testen mit dem aktuellen System, danach wenn nötig komplett updaten. Gerade in MMOs ist die CPU oft wichtiger, als eine Grafikkarte, daher sollte er wenn es nötig ist, direkt alles aufrüsten.
> Mein Vorschlag dafür war 4kern CPU, 8GB RAM für die Zukunft sicher nicht falsch, GTX560/HD6950 und gegebenenfalls ein neues Netzteil.
> Das steht aber auch so etwa in allen Neuer PC/Konfigurations Threads so, ich habe nicht den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass dies nötig ist, oder das gerade 8GB Ram eine Verbesserung bringen.



Aye.



> Ich spiele mit meinem System prima Battlefield 3, dort war meine Voraussetzung für mich, dass ich es mit besserer Grafik als BFBC2 und 30-40fps gut spielen kann und das läuft



Das läuft auch bei meinem Q6600 und ATI 4870 512 Mb noch. Vor allem weil BF3 fast in jeder Einstellung besser als BC2 aussieht


----------



## Balluardo (11. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Wie schon vorgeschlagen: Lad dir GPU-Z herutner um zu schauen ob du jetzte eine HD 4850 oder HD 4870 verbaut hast.
> 
> Mein Link.



Habe den link genutzt. Wo die genaue Bezeichnung steht, kann ich dem Fenster aber nicht entnehmen. Da steht unten wieder 4800 Series ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2011)

Das ist eine 4850, die 4870 hat als Standard GPU Clock 700 Mhz und hat außerdem GDDR5 Speicher.

Warten, spiel testen, neue Graka holen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. November 2011)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Also WoW spiele ich mit dem Rechner auf optimaler Grafikstufe, da ist die Frage ob man für SWTOR wirklich einen 4kern CPU und 8 GB RAM benötigt?



Quatsch, für Star Wars braucht es niemals nen Quad. Da reicht deine CPU auf jeden. Und 8 GB brauchst du bestimmt auch nicht, da eine 32bit Software unter Windows 64bit auch nur 2 GB Ram bekommt und nicht mehr.


----------



## Balluardo (11. November 2011)

Also, damit wäre meine Frage ja auf angenehmste Weise gelöst 

Rechner so belassen und guter Dinge sein. Ich danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. November 2011)

Wenn GPU-Z nicht die genaue Bezeichnung anzeigt, stimmt irgendetwas mit deinem Treiber nicht, was zu Leistungseinbußen führen kann. Installiere doch mal den neuen Treiber von der AMD Website.


----------



## Jelais99 (11. November 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Quatsch, für Star Wars braucht es niemals nen Quad. Da reicht deine CPU auf jeden. Und 8 GB brauchst du bestimmt auch nicht, da eine 32bit Software unter Windows 64bit auch nur 2 GB Ram bekommt und nicht mehr.



Das stimmt so erst einmal nicht. Durch das Large-Address-Aware-Flag ist es möglich, unter x64 Windows auch mit einer 32-Bit-Applikation volle 4 GiB virtuellen Adressraum zu verwenden. Einige Spiele nutzen dies auch.
http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/das-large-address-aware-flag


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. November 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so erst einmal nicht.


Natürlich stimmt das erst einmal.



Jelais99 schrieb:


> Durch das Large-Address-Aware-Flag ist es möglich, unter x64 Windows auch mit einer 32-Bit-Applikation volle 4 GiB virtuellen Adressraum zu verwenden. Einige Spiele nutzen dies auch.
> http://www.3dcenter....ress-aware-flag



Das ist Klos durchaus bewusst, (weiß ich ganz genau, weil er das hier im Forum auch schon oft geschrieben hat) Allerdings liegt hier die Betonung auf *"einige (wenige)"*. Außer Crysis (erster Teil), weiß ich persönlich keine Spiele, bei dem das aktiviert ist. Ist also die Ausnahme und NICHT die Regel.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2011)

So geil, wird hier gar net mehr gelesen ? Hatten wa doch alles schon durch.

Und ja, die LAA Flag ist oft gesetzt und die kann man zur Not auch selber setzen, nur bringt das halt keinerlei Performance, das ist ein Mythos, sondern es dient primär dazu, dass man weitere Sicherheit hat um OOM Fehler zu vermeiden (wie zb bei WoW). Es gibt einige wenige Games die eine 64bit exe haben, da liegt die Sache anders (aber das sind wirklich sehr sehr wenige games).


----------



## Jelais99 (11. November 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es mehr Performance bringt. Nur war die Aussage von Klos, dass eine 32 Bit Applikation unter einem 64 Bit OS grundsätzlich nur 2 GB zugewiesen bekommt und das stimmt so nicht. Crysis und Neverwinternights 2 nutzen dies, soweit ich weiß. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch EQ2.
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass 4GB Ram nicht ausreichend seien. Mir ging es in erster Linie um diese sehr pauschale Aussage.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. November 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es mehr Performance bringt. Nur war die Aussage von Klos, dass eine 32 Bit Applikation unter einem 64 Bit OS grundsätzlich nur 2 GB zugewiesen bekommt und das stimmt so nicht. Crysis und Neverwinternights 2 nutzen dies, soweit ich weiß. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch EQ2.
> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass 4GB Ram nicht ausreichend seien. Mir ging es in erster Linie um diese sehr pauschale Aussage.



Du hast anscheinend meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen, 99,9% der Software bekommt nur 2 GB, hier kann man also von einer Regel sprechen, und nur weil es ein paar Ausnahmen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass grundsätzlich ein 32-Bit Prozess mehr als 2 GB RAM zugeteilt bekommen kann. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und so.)


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so erst einmal nicht. Durch das Large-Address-Aware-Flag ist es möglich, unter x64 Windows auch mit einer 32-Bit-Applikation volle 4 GiB virtuellen Adressraum zu verwenden. Einige Spiele nutzen dies auch.
> http://www.3dcenter....ress-aware-flag



Ja, ist mir bewusst. Hab ich auch schon tausendmal so in irgendwelchen Threads geschrieben und auch erklärt, warum dem so ist. Es ist aber im seltensten Fall gesetzt und selbst setzen kann große Probleme nach sich ziehen.
Davon abgesehen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass durch selbstständiges setzen auch ein Mehrwert gegeben ist. Und im Falle von Star Wars wird es wohl auch nicht gesetzt sein. Star Wars wird wahrscheinlich wie die meisten anderen Spiele auch, seine 2 GB Ram bekommen, falls es sich überhaupt soviel holt und damit hat es sich. Davon abgesehen wird es dem TE nicht interessieren, warum 32bit-Anwendungen auch bei Windows 64bit immer noch die Trennung zwischen User- und Kernelspeicher einhalten und wo ich mit welchem Bit-Flag das ganze aufheben kann.

Wenn jemand frägt, wieviel Ram Windows 32bit unterstützt, dann sag ich auch 4 GB und fange nicht an, ihn damit zuzuschwallen, wo man eventuell was setzen kann, um das ganze auszuhebeln.
Er will wissen, ob er Star Wars zocken kann und interessiert sich nicht für Speicheradressierung oder irgendwelchen Bit-Flags, die ihm auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jelais99 (12. November 2011)

Ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, den Flag selbst zu setzen. Einige Spiele und Anwendungen tun dies von sich aus bzw. die Entwickler.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2011)

@ Jelais99

Lass doch endlich gut sein, hier geht es darum ob er für SWTOR mehr als 4 GB braucht oder nicht und die Antwort ist eben nein, die braucht er nicht und es wird ihm keine Performancevorteile bringen, wegen der Gründe die Klos und andere schon genannt haben.

Dass trotzdem ein paar Spiele die Flag setzen, hat eben andere GRünde (wie ich schon ausgeführt habe) und hat NICHTS mit der Performance zu tun. Spiele die mit 64bit exe daherkomen die auch tatsächlich BESSER läuft bei 64 bit systemen und mehr RAM als 2 GB, die kannst du an einer Hand abzählen und SWTOR ist kein solches Spiel.

Aber ich geb jetzt auf, da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Leute die hier um Rat fragen sich auch wirklich an den vernünftigen Beiträgen orientieren.


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, den Flag selbst zu setzen. Einige Spiele und Anwendungen tun dies von sich aus bzw. die Entwickler.



Das war auch niemals mein Punkt. Punkt war, dass es erstmal völlig uninteressant für den TE ist, ob man durch setzen des LAA-Flags die virtuelle Einteilung zwischen User- und Kernelspeicher
für 32bit Applikationen aufheben kann, geschweige denn, dass er überhaupt wissen will, was dieses Flag überhaupt ist. Es interessiert an dieser Stelle einfach nicht. Er will wissen, ob er Star Wars zocken kann.
Und da so gut wie alle 32bit Anwendungen unter Windows nur virtuellen Adressraum innerhalb der ersten 2 GB physikalischen Speicher bekommen und sogar bei jenen mit gesetzten Flag auch noch lange nicht gesagt ist,
dass sie mehr als 2 GB Ram für sich allokieren, hab ich mich für meine, wie du sagtest "zu pauschale" Aussage entschieden. Was soll ich ihn mit irgendwelchen binären Schrott zuseiern, wenn er einzig nur das wissen will und davon auszugehen ist, dass Star Wars zu 99,99% nicht zuletzt durch diesen Sachverhalt mit 2 GB Ram für sich bestens auskommen wird? Nachdem er eh schon 4 GB hat, gibt es hier eigentlich nichts mehr, was man jetzt noch großartig vertiefen müsste.

Und zum Thema Quadcore und Star Wars: ich würde gern mal wissen, auf welchen Indizien diverse Behauptungen fußen, Star Wars würde gut mit Quad skalieren.
Auch wenn in den Mindestanforderungen bereits ein Dual genannt wird, dieser ist ein Uralt-Model und zwischen dem und jenen, den der TE sein Eigen nennt liegen Lichtjahre.
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ein 8400er Dual nicht die geringste Probleme mit Star Wars haben wird. Alles andere würde mich sehr wundern.


----------



## Jelais99 (12. November 2011)

Mir ging es nicht darum zu behaupten, dass dies mehr Performance bringen würde. Deine Aussage klang mir einfach zu pauschal. Zumal es einige MMORPGs durchaus von haus aus nutzen. Das hat mit Sicherheit keinen Einfluss auf die Performance, hat aber bei Spielen wie EQ2, AoC oder WoW die OOM Abstürze deutlich reduzieren können, wodurch der Spielspaß mit Sicherheit nicht leidet.

Das ist mit Sicherheit erst einmal kein Grund extra dafür aufzurüsten, zumal nicht bekannt ist wie die Engine überhaupt läuft. Nur wenn man generell aufrüsten möchte, würde ich angesichts der Speicherpreise nicht mehr auf 4GB setzen. Ich hatte dem TE auch zu Beginn bereits abgeraten vor dem Release aufzurüsten. Dazu stehe ich auch weiterhin. Denn erstens ist nicht bekannt, wie gut sich Star Wars auf dem Rechner spielen lässt und zweitens würde ich wegen eines Spieles, von dem ich nicht einmal weiß, ob es mir gefällt, aufrüsten, wenn mir die Leistung meines Rechners eigentlich noch reicht.

Und was die Quadcore Unterstützung angeht. Da muss ich Klos zustimmen. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass Star Wars wirklich 4 kerne nutzt.


----------



## OldboyX (23. November 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hier ein paar frühe Benchmarks (mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da dies nicht das finale Spiel ist):

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,855827/SWTOR-Beta-im-PCGH-Nerd-Test-Welche-Hardware-ist-wirklich-noetig-Wie-gut-sieht-das-MMO-wirklich-aus/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/


An GPU reicht anscheinend eine Karte vom Schlage der GTX 260 aus um max Details auf FULL HD wiederzugeben (ohne AA) und die Quadcore-Skalierung ist - wie von den meisten erwartet - sehr dürftig. Ein ähnlich schneller Dual-Core bringt kaum weniger Performance.


----------

